# PRRS Splits



## 33sun33 (Jan 15, 2007)

So what is a good split to use while doing P/RR/S?  

The split I saw from an old prrs template was something like: chest/bis on day 1; legs on day 2; back on day 4; and shoulders/tris on day 5.

Is it possible, or even advisable, to do a 3 day push-pull-legs instead?  Full body?

Thanks


----------



## Phred (Jan 15, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> So what is a good split to use while doing P/RR/S?
> 
> The split I saw from an old prrs template was something like: chest/bis on day 1; legs on day 2; back on day 4; and shoulders/tris on day 5.
> 
> ...


I currently do a 4 day split with P/RR/S.  Monday Back/bis; Tuesday Delts; Thursday Legs and Friday Chest/Tris.  I am considering moving my shoulder press to Friday (with chest/tris) and lateral raises (standing and bent) to Monday with back/bis.  This would be a 3 day split and fairly close to a pull/legs/push routine.  Although my exercises are muscle focused, I am trying to think more in terms of movements for my program.


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2007)

P/RR/S can be adapted to splits of any amount of days per week, as well as upper/lower, and push/pull splits. My personal preference, and the one I have seen the greatest results with, is splitting the body 4 ways and training 2 days on, 1 day off.


----------



## danchubbz (Jan 15, 2007)

gopro said:


> P/RR/S can be adapted to splits of any amount of days per week, as well as upper/lower, and push/pull splits. My personal preference, and the one I have seen the greatest results with, is splitting the body 4 ways and training 2 days on, 1 day off.



What about my 4 day upper/lower split:

Power:

Upper No.1:

1.	Bench Press -  4 x 4-6
2.	DB Shoulder Press ??? 4 x 4-6
3.	BO Rows ??? 4 x 4-6
4.	Bicep Curl ??? 2 x 6-8
5.	CGBP ??? 2 x 6-8

Lower No.1:

1.	Squats ??? 4 x 4-6
2.	Cleans ??? 4 x 4-6
3.	SLDL ??? 3 x 4-6
4.	Calve Raise ??? 3 x 10-12


Upper No.2:

1.	Incline Press ??? 3 x 4-6
2.	Weighted Dips (WG) 3 x 4-6
3.	Weighted Pull Up???s 4 x 4-6
4.	Seated Military Press 3 x 4-6
5.	Hammer Curl Bar ??? 2 x 6-8

Lower No.2:

1.	Deadlifts ??? 4 x 4-6
2.	Front Squats??? 4 x 4-6
3.	High Pulls ??? 3 x 4-6
4.	Calve Raises 3 x 4-6

Rep Range:

Upper No.1:

5.	Bench Press 4 x 7-9
6.	T-Bar Rows 4 x 10-12
3.   Lat Raise ??? 3 x 13-15
4.	Preacher Curls ??? 2 x 7-9
5.	Push Downs 3 x 10-12


Lower No.1:

1.	Olympic Squats 3 x 7-9
2.	Cleans 3 x 7-9
3.	Leg Press 2 x 10-12
4.	SLDL 2 x 10-12
5.	Calve Raises 3 x 13-15

Upper No.2:

1.	Incline Press ??? 3 x 7-9
2.	Decline Press ??? 3 x 13-15
3.	Low Row (WG) ??? 4 x 10-12
4.	DB Press 3 x 10-12
5.	Hammer Curls??? 2 x 7-9

Lower No.2:

       1. Deadlifts (WG) 4 x 7-9
       2. Push Press 4 x 7-9
       3. Good Mornings 2 x 10-12
       4. Smith Machine Calve Raise 3 x 13-15

Shock:

Upper No.1:

1.	Hammer Strength (DS) 4 x 8-10
2.	DB Lat Raise (TDS) 4 x 8-10
3.	Full BO Row (DS) 4 x 8-10
4.	Seated DB Curls (DB) 2 x 8-10
5.	Push Downs (DS) 2 x 8-10

Lower No.1:

1.	Sumo Squats SS with Narrow Squats 3 x 8-10
2.	High Pulls SS with SLDL 3 x 8-10
3.	Leg Extension (DS) 2 x 8-10
4.	Lying Leg Curls 2 x 8-10
5.	Calve Raises (TDS) 3 x 8-10






Upper No.2:

1.	Incline Press SS with Incline Flyes 3 x 8-10
2.	Weighted Dips (WG) (DS) 3 x 8-10
3.	Lat PD SS with SALPD 4 x 8-10
4.	Machine Shoulder Press 3 x 8-10
5.	DB Hammer Curls (DS) 2 x 8-10


Lower No.2:

1.	Deadlifts SS Push Press 3 x 8-10
2.	Cleans SS Front Squats 3 x 8-10
3.	Good Mornings (DS) 2 x 8-10
4.	DB Step Up???s (DS) 2 x 8-10
5.	Clave Raise (DS) 3 x 8-10

Thinking to start it next week but need more feedback about it, what do u think?


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2007)

danchubbz said:


> What about my 4 day upper/lower split:
> 
> Power:
> 
> ...



That works


----------



## danchubbz (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey glad to hear it Gopro, what about the fact that there's more pushing movements that pulling? Do u not see that as being too much of an issue mate?

Cheers for getting back to me.


----------

